# Greeting



## Dave25 (May 24, 2019)

Hi, This is Dave and I am glad to be on this forum. I joined to share my experience with marriage and perhaps help others with theirs, and also learn from people here.Thanks!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome Dave, pull up a seat and post away! Glad to have you here.


----------

